# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  حرقة المعدة ( الحوامض )

## محمد كمال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحموضة حالة شائعة يعانى منها بعض الاشخاص لكنها في بعض الاحيان تتطلب تدخلا طبيا وتعتبر الحموضة اهم اعرض مرض الارتداد المعدى وهو ارتداد حمض المعدة او عصارتها الى المرئ مسباا تهيجا فى المرئ 
كيفية حدوث الحموضة :-
عند بلع الطعام تقوم عضلاة المرئ فى حركة دائرية بدفع الطعام الى المعدة ثم يغلق الصمام الذى يتحكم في حركة دخول الطعام الى المعدة ولا يسمح بعودته الى المرئ بعد ذلك واذا كان الصمام ضعيفا فان الطعام سيتمكن من العودة الى المرئ مرة اخرى مسببا حرقة وازعاج وتزيد الحالة سؤ عن الانحناء او التقيوى وعودة عصارة المعدة الحمضية الى المرئ يسبب تهيج والتهاب في بطانة المرئ وبمرور الوقت يسبب تاكل ونزيف وضيق في المرئ وصعوبة في البلع 
اعراض حموضة المعدة 
اكثر الاعراض شيوعا الشعور بحرارة والم في الصدر والحنجرة مع طعم سئ في الفم بالاضافة الى التقيو وخرروج سؤائل حمضية من المرئ ال الفم والسعال والصفير احيانا مع ملاحظة ازدياد الم الصدر فى الليل واثنا النوم 
عوامل تسبب الحموضة :- 
1/ الاطعمة الدهنية المبهرة والشوكلاته والقهوة والشاى المشروبات الغازية
2/ الاستلقا المباشر بعد الاكل 
3/ الوجبات الكبيرة او الاكل بسرعة
4/ التدخين والكحول 
5/ السمنة المفرطة
6/ الحمل يزيد من الضغط على المعدة ممايسبب حموضة في بعض الاحيان 

ارشادات للتخلص من حموضة المعدة :-
1/التحكم بالوزن
2/ اكل وجبات صغير وحاول بقدر الامكان الاستغنا عن الدهون
3/ الحد من المشروبات الغازية والاطعمة المبهرة
4/ لاترتدى ملابسة ضيغط او احزمة تضغط على الخصر 
5/ تجنب الانحنا او الاستلقا والنوم بعد الاكل مباشرة 
6/ التقليل او الاقلاع الكامل عن التدخين
7/ لا تستلقى قبل مرور ساعة او ساعتين بعد الاكل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*جزاك الله خير ولدنا محمد..ربنا يوفقك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياود كمال جيتني في جرح

امانة اخووووك الحوامض مامطلعة عينو

تسلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*مشكور يا محمد كمال
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ود كمال الحريقان طلع روحنا ما خلينا دواء ما استعملناهو ( راندين ونادين وببتك ووو الخ )

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم زدنا علما
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

جزاك الله خير ولدنا محمد..ربنا يوفقك






وجزاك وبارك فيك ياحبوبة اتمنى انك تكونى استفدتى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياود كمال جيتني في جرح

امانة اخووووك الحوامض مامطلعة عينو

تسلم ياقلب






ياقلب اقراء الكلام الفوق دا كويس والامور بتمشى وربك بسهل واتمنى انك تكون استفدت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

مشكور يا محمد كمال



لا شكر على واجب اتمنى الفايدة تعم للجميع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

ود كمال الحريقان طلع روحنا ما خلينا دواء ما استعملناهو ( راندين ونادين وببتك ووو الخ )




يامدير سلامات ابعد من الحاجات الزكرناها فوق واعمل حسابك وربك بسهل الامر انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

اللهم زدنا علما






امين يارب مشكور على المرور
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*بارك الله فيك
بس اخونا من دكتور نت قلب دكتور كلو هههه
احترامى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*طبعا يا شباب للحد من الحموضة في المعدة ممكن استخدام 
دواء قلوي خاص للحموضة 
او حبوب للقرش
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وهنالك انواع من الحبوب للحلات المستعصية (التهاب المعدة و والقرحة)
منها الرانتدين 
واللوماك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مشكور محمد كمال ان شاء ما تجيك حوامض قول يا امين
                        	*

----------

